# Changing my job!



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

I have decided to change my job.. I don't really want to do so because I dread a job interview! But I'm really frustrated with my job and don't want to get stuck with it for the rest of my career life like many others at work :|

I'm scared of a job interview because 1) when I get nervous I cannot speak well; 2) I have a foreign accent that gets worsened when I'm anxious: and 3) I don't want to get rejected - it hurts.. But, but, but, I'm not very young and don't want to waste my time at the boring job at a bank (I'm in the Compliance division). 

I've been with the bank for almost 4 years. I need to move on. I'll post my progress here to motivate myself.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow - I just did this too... like in the last two weeks - HI!

I am having to do interviews right now - went to one on Saturday... I think I nailed it but who knows - I'm pretty good at faking my way through first meetings as long as they aren't more than 30-60 minutes. 

It takes a lot of courage to do this but life is too short to dread going to your job every day and then watching the clock for time to leave knowing that we could be out doing better things.

Good Luck.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

quit like this !


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

(laughing hysterically)... I was so much more mature --- but that looks like so much more fun.

Thanks.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I just decided to do this the other day too. My ex company didn't give a flying rats about their employees. And though the other day I started getting sick during my 10 hour shift with no break, I found someone to cover me they did not let me leave so I walked out and continued to get sick and be sick for the past three days. Ugh. I plan on writing higher up and I'm returning a call for a potentional job for an interview tomorrow when the boss in back in. Wewt.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, thank you for the replies! I'm (reluctantly) revising my resume right now...

calfme - That's great you nailed the job interview! Hope you will get the job 
AJ - I'll watch the funny video later. Thanks. 
traci - Good luck with with a potential job interview! 

Hope we all will get GREAT jobs very soon.
In the mean time, I'll have to respond to the job post that I found on craigslist. It's getting late here but I don't want allow myself excuses anymore :|


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't revised my resume yet. To tell you the truth, I went to bed before finishing it last night . Another sign of avoidance... But, today, I sat down at a park and read a book about resume writing during my lunch break, instead of spending a whole hour in front of my work computer.

In addition, I went to Toastmasters' meeting tonight. Is anyone here going to Toastmasters meetings? I've been there over 2 years. I made an evaluation of someone's speech this time and, as always, it was disastrous. I became very nervous in front of people and I mumbled a lot. But, at least, I have made a small progress in the past 2 years. 

I don't know if exposure therapy works well for me but it's worth trying a thing you dread (although I'm still scared of a job interview). I also do EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique) and it's been really helping me. 

My goal - changing my job by the end of this year! I will check the craigslist from now. I'll then need to modify my resume...:roll


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

By the way, the video is awesome!
I want to quit my job like that .. although it won't be quite like the man


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

*This weekend*

I'm taking some time off today but will finish revising my resume this weekend and at least apply for one job! I'll keep you updated in case someone is reading this!


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

Still working on the resume... couldn't apply for a job this weekend. Part of me is relieved that I didn't finish my resume :sus I still have a large blockage, although it's getting smaller.

I'll continue to revise my resume (I'm changing the style entirely) and do my job search this week.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm still working on my resume. I'm changing its entire format. It's been a while since I graduated from school and I have done something unrelated to my major because of fear. I would like to get back to the career that I dreamed of when I chose to go back to school. 

My fear of rejection is persistent but I think it's getting more manageable.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

*Revised my resume!*

It took a while and a lot of courage (I'm scared of change) but I've finally revised my resume! I still need to make some adjustments, such as fonts and lines, in the resume but its content is done.

My posts will probably be sporadic but I will continue to write about my achievements (yes!) to motivate myself.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

*Update*

Things haven't changed much, but I'm feeling more confident. I'll probably change my job in a couple of months. I'll post it when it happens


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I hope to be out of my current job soon too.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck with the job change!

I just got myself another job, yet to start but feel alright. I was working nights and studying at Uni which not only was destorying me health wise but mentally as well. Really glad I made the move, however it takes a bit of motivation. 

Cheers


----------

